# Has anyone ever used Heartworm Free from Wolf Creek Ranch?



## LilasMom (Mar 10, 2012)

Any thoughts? Thoughts on their other products? I love their site, super informative.

Natural Heartworm Preventative Treatment Helps Prevent Canine Heartworm


----------

